# ¡Y  todo casi gratis!



## AGGOP

Buenos días.

Se trata de un texto turístico y hablan de que en Madrid, muchos de los museos son casi gratis.

Esta es la frase en contexto: 


Madrid es conocida por su intensa oferta cultural. Cuenta con algunos de los museos más reconocidos del mundo, entre ellos se encuentran el _Museo del Prado_, el _Museo Thyssen_ y el _Centro de Arte Reina Sofía_. Además, en ella podrás descubrir frescos de Goya, un templo egipcio, el planetario más moderno, un castillo medieval, un museo al aire libre, un tórculo de 1789... *¡Y casi todo gratis! 
*
¿Cómo lo traduciríais?


----------



## Tr05

¡Hola y bienvenido/a!

Yo diría "Und fast alles umsonst!" o "Und fast alles gratis!" también, si queremos quedarnos con la misma palabra.


----------



## AGGOP

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## elroy

„Umsonst“ passt hier meiner Meinung nach nicht, „gratis“ wohl auch nicht.

Meine Wahl (die definitiv passt) wäre „Und fast all das ist *kostenlos*!“.


----------



## kunvla

*¡Y todo casi gratis!* (la oración del título) - Und all das ist fast kostenlos!
*¡Y casi todo gratis!* (la oración del texto) - Und fast alles ist kostenlos!


AGGOP said:


> ¿Cómo lo traduciríais?


Como ves, todo depende del orden sintáctico del enunciado.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Se trata de un texto turístico y hablan de que en Madrid, muchos de los museos son casi gratis.
Es handelt sich um eine Touristikinformation und sie reden darüber, *dass viele Museen gratis/umsonst/kostenlos sind !*

*Mit Verlaub gesagt:„Museen“ können NICHT gratis/kostenlos sein,*
sondern höchstens der Eintritt in die Museen und die Besichtigungen der Fresken von Goya, ägyptischer Tempel und moderner Planetarien !!! „

Quintessenz:
der Eintritt/die Besichtigungen ist/sind frei (umsonst/kostenlos/unentgeltlich)

Saludos


----------



## AGGOP

Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------

